# Blonde Microphone Check



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

A blond attempts to check the mic - she says she was born to do this:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

im stayin out this one


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

Testes... testes... check... 1...2... check.


----------

